
How I nipped burnout in the bud with diet, exercise, sleep - alfarez
https://medium.com/@farez/how-i-nipped-burnout-anxiety-and-depression-in-the-bud-with-diet-exercise-and-sleep-b05530af7555
======
jokab
You overcame burnout by working less.

Thats what came to me when I saw the title.

When i read the article, it seems you overcame depression with exercise and
diet.

So the real problem was depression?

~~~
alfarez
You're right, by swapping work for exercise, I did work less (and exercised
more). But before I started eating and sleeping better, or exercising, I did
try and remedy the negative feelings by just taking time off work (e.g. whole
days off, going for walks, etc), but I did that without changing my bad diet
or eating habits, and without doing any exercise. It didn't work for me. The
depression and anxiety was still there.

The change came only after I improved my diet, exercise and sleep.

Of course, this isn't a scientific article about mental health :). Just what I
experienced.

